# Attend AGA Sunday Auction from Home



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

For those that want to attend but are unable...

I will bid for you

Send me a list of plant(s) you desire via PM by 10PM eastern on Sat. 

Please be sure to state the max bid for the plant(s) you desire. 

I will bid up to that max. 

In the event of multiple people wanting the same scarce item.

Highest bid takes it, or in the even of 2 matching max bis the earliest time stamp based on the times set in the PM takes it. 

Upon my return Sunday evening you will be notified of the plant(s) you won and the total due. Please remit via PayPal ASAP, I will send acct info that info in the message. Shipping will run $5, USPS Priority and I would like to ship on Monday morning, Tuesday at the absolute latest, so please if you cannot reply in that time frame don't send me a list. 

US only please


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Wow Gnatster - that is amazingly kind of you.... :shock:


----------

